# Pläne in EPlan P8 erstellen gegen Honorar



## Steve38 (13 August 2009)

Hi zusammen,

wir haben 3-4 Anlagen a` ca. 20-30 Seiten die wir von unserem alten CAD-System EPlan 5.2 auf das neue EPlan P8 gezeichnet werden sollen..

Hierzu suchen wir jemanden der uns dies erstellen kann. Natürlich gegen Honorar bzw. auf 400€ Basis.

Würd mich freuen wenn einer von Euch Interesse hat.


----------



## Steve81 (13 August 2009)

Zu dem Thema könntest du eventuell mal zu diesem Forenmitglied Kontakt aufnehmen.


----------



## Blockmove (13 August 2009)

Steve38 schrieb:


> wir haben 3-4 Anlagen a` ca. 20-30 Seiten die wir von unserem alten CAD-System EPlan 5.2 auf das neue EPlan P8 gezeichnet werden sollen..
> .


 
Du kannst doch mit P8 Pläne von 5.x konvertieren. Klappt eigentlich ganz gut und meist ist nur wenig Nachbearbeitung nötig.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## Steve38 (13 August 2009)

Hab aber kein P8. :-(


----------



## GLT (19 August 2009)

Steve38 schrieb:


> wir haben 3-4 Anlagen a` ca. 20-30 Seiten die wir von unserem alten CAD-System EPlan 5.2 auf das neue EPlan P8 gezeichnet werden sollen..





Steve38 schrieb:


> Hab aber kein P8. :-(



Nur zum Verständnis - worin liegt dann der Sinn des Ganzen?


----------



## holland (24 August 2009)

*in P8*

Ja das könnten wir machen nach eingehender Klärung der Radbedingungen. 

gruß Sascha


----------



## Norton (26 August 2009)

Hallo Steve,
wenn es noch aktuell ist, mail mir bitte das Projekt, ich werde dir umgehend ein Angebot erstellen.

Gruss
    Norton





Steve38 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> wir haben 3-4 Anlagen a` ca. 20-30 Seiten die wir von unserem alten CAD-System EPlan 5.2 auf das neue EPlan P8 gezeichnet werden sollen..
> 
> ...


----------



## Schlapi (2 September 2009)

Hallo,
falls noch aktuell währe ich auch interessiert.

Kontakt: sketech@web.de

Gruss
Sebastian


----------



## Olaf Daum (3 September 2009)

*Eplan p8 ece*

Hallo Steve,

ich bin EPLAN P8 Certified Engineer und könnte noch solche Projekte fürs Wochenende brauchen .

Meld Dich doch einfach, wenn das noch aktuell ist.
( info@p8-ece.de )


----------

